# Muzzle question



## Zach Edaburn (Aug 30, 2009)

I searched but couldnt find the right answers I was looking for.

How many of you guys/gals use Muzzles on your dog's?

Im thinking about introducing my dog to a muzzle just to be on the safe side. Im not worried about the dog attacking someone or another dog, just more a precaution when Im out and about in large crowded areas or if hes flying or whatever the case may be.

Just trying to get some insight and see what people have to say about muzzles in general and if they use them or not.

Thanks


----------



## Bill Whatley (Aug 26, 2009)

The most important thing is that a muzzle should not be stressful. Get your dog to think of it as his "friend". He should run to it and stick his nose in it! Do this by first laying it on the ground, with a hot-dog (or other good treat on it). Casually walk your dog to it so he can "find it" and tell him it's o.k.! good boy,etc. After a few days, put food in it, so he works his nose into the muzzle, and always just walk off and come back later to get it. Then start holding the muzzle and let him come to you to eat out of it while you hold it. Do this routine for a couple of weeks and your dog will run to you and stick his nose in, then you can buckle it for short periods,not long in the beginning. Stress free-no problem. I've done this recently for a heartworm-positive dog that the vet. refused to treat, then we saved the dog, without a problem. Also ringsport obedience. Bill


----------



## Zach Edaburn (Aug 30, 2009)

Bill Whatley said:


> The most important thing is that a muzzle should not be stressful. Get your dog to think of it as his "friend". He should run to it and stick his nose in it! Do this by first laying it on the ground, with a hot-dog (or other good treat on it). Casually walk your dog to it so he can "find it" and tell him it's o.k.! good boy,etc. After a few days, put food in it, so he works his nose into the muzzle, and always just walk off and come back later to get it. Then start holding the muzzle and let him come to you to eat out of it while you hold it. Do this routine for a couple of weeks and your dog will run to you and stick his nose in, then you can buckle it for short periods,not long in the beginning. Stress free-no problem. I've done this recently for a heartworm-positive dog that the vet. refused to treat, then we saved the dog, without a problem. Also ringsport obedience. Bill


 Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

All my dogs are trained to wear a muzzle, it's part of the French Ring obedience routine. But it's also useful at the vets if I know a procedure is going to be painful, or when I want to do some muzzle fighting with the dogs. More recently I used it with Mac around the house. He got into the kitchen garbage and ended up with an obstruction. For the first few weeks after surgery his stomach would randomly flare up and he'd start trying to eat things, anything, to settle it. Instead of him having to stay in a crate or kennel I just left a wire basket muzzle on him so he was still able to hang out in the house like normal, even drink water as needed, but not have to worry about him trying to eat a sock, paper, whatever. I've done the same thing after surgery, instead of leaving the dog in an elizabethan collar which they usually HATE, they can wear a muzzle which they are used to and can run around in without hitting walls, they even play with toys LOL just kind of shove them around. But still can't worry at the stitches.


----------



## Zach Edaburn (Aug 30, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> All my dogs are trained to wear a muzzle, it's part of the French Ring obedience routine. But it's also useful at the vets if I know a procedure is going to be painful, or when I want to do some muzzle fighting with the dogs. More recently I used it with Mac around the house. He got into the kitchen garbage and ended up with an obstruction. For the first few weeks after surgery his stomach would randomly flare up and he'd start trying to eat things, anything, to settle it. Instead of him having to stay in a crate or kennel I just left a wire basket muzzle on him so he was still able to hang out in the house like normal, even drink water as needed, but not have to worry about him trying to eat a sock, paper, whatever. I've done the same thing after surgery, instead of leaving the dog in an elizabethan collar which they usually HATE, they can wear a muzzle which they are used to and can run around in without hitting walls, they even play with toys LOL just kind of shove them around. But still can't worry at the stitches.


 Thanks for the reply, I had one of my APBT get into the trash and eat some SpareRib bones and when she was going to the bathroom I noticed blood in her poop. Luckly it wasnt anything major but I still worried.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

if nothing else, as kadi said, it's useful to get them comfortable wearing one; you may not ever "need" the dog to wear one, but if you do, at least it won't result in a fight when you do need it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I would train a terrier for racing I would just put the muzzle on and drop the dog in a starting box. They got used to it quickly but it also triggered the crazys in them. The muzzle ment "game's on"!:-o


----------

